# Aneheim furhouse..



## QuixoticMutt (May 20, 2009)

Anyone ever gon to one of their events? I am not big on conventions but this looks fun, is it?


----------



## Shindo (May 20, 2009)

links?


----------



## Meeew (May 21, 2009)

I don't think they hold events that often. PS is monthly party anyways


----------



## pretty-omi (May 21, 2009)

Anaheim Fur House rarely holds parties. They are having a Califur Staff and Volunteer ONLY orientation and party on Sat, May 23rd, after FurBQ. More specifically, their doors will be open at noon, till midnight, and expecting people to trickle over to there once they leave the FurBQ. But this is only for those who plan to volunteer their services at Califur.

If you're looking for monthly meets, then that's the Prancing Skiltaire house over in Garden Grove. We meet there every 2nd saturday of the month, 6pm till midnight. http://prancing.skiltaire.net/


----------

